# Where Are the Gulf Sharks?



## Vinny (Aug 25, 2004)

OK, all I know, is that they are catching Porbeagle sharks hand over fist right now in Massachussets Bay, and Makos too, and the only thing we can catch in the Gulf of Mexico is bull redfish. What's up with that? If they can catch that many sharks in 32 degree water, then how come we cannot catch sharks in 55 degree water? Where are all the Gulf of Mexico Sharks right now? Did they all go to Mass.? Are they fasting for Ramadan? What? What does one have to do to catch a shark, or even get a nibble on a line, in Jan in the Gulf of Mexico? 

Your Frustrated Cousin,

Vinny


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I think you need to be patient.

Quite honestly, winter shark fishing here in Texas is rather new. There were some guys down on Padre who put on wet suits and kept fishing through the winter 2 or 3 winters ago. To much surprize to many, they kept catching sharks. 

Not many people are really fishing for sharks on the upper coast. But, there was a 7 foot sandbar shark caught last weekend on PINS and one caught at San Luis Pass a couple of weeks ago. I think they are there if you work at it. Heck, most of the time during the summer you have to work at it to catch them anyway. 

I caught a small sandbar shark the weekend before Christmas last year at Matagorda. The water temperature was in the upper 50's.

Also, I think the further down the coast you go, the better it is.

There are some guys who post here that have caught Makos offshore during the winter. Heck, one of them has the state record.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 25, 2004)

All I know is that they are catching 500 pound porbeagles in Mass. Bay, and I cannot find a 5 pound any kind of shark in Galveston Bay. Something is horribly wrong with this picture.

Tu Primo..


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

No seceret that the upper coast does not have a good winter shark fishing season, and never has. I have been trying for many years. We catch the red fish in the winter on the same bait we catch sharks on in the spring and summer. The gulf around Texas does not have porbeagles, threshers, or many other cold water sharks. They are in the gulf, but the numbers around Texas are very low. One thing to look at is what kind of sharks they catch in the summer in Mass Bay. They do not have many bull, blacktips,lemon,sharpnose,finetooth,spinners or other sharks that are common to our waters. Hard to compare what they catch thousands of miles away to what we catch. As the water temps start to rise they will start showing back up in large numbers. When the water temp gets around 70, try chumming off the end of the jettys or find some near shore shrimp boats to fish around.. If you can not wait, many sharks were caught of PINS this last weekend. Mostly sandbars around seven feet in lenght. You could run out of Mansfield cut and try your luck.


----------



## RodBreaker (May 21, 2004)

Vinny said:


> All I know is that they are catching 500 pound porbeagles in Mass. Bay, and I cannot find a 5 pound any kind of shark in Galveston Bay. Something is horribly wrong with this picture.


They are catching the porbeagles in water 200-300 feet deep. Massachusetts Bay is an inlet of the Atlantic and not almost enclosed like Galveston Bay.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 25, 2004)

Jolly Roger, I was VERY glad to read your post.. You touched on something I have been wondering about. I have heard and read a lot about sharkfishing behind the shrimp boats.. OK - How do you do that without getting your hook stuck in the shrimper's net and getting shot at with an AK-47? I have wanted to try this - I see working shrimp boats all the time in Galveston Bay and in the near shore Gulf, but I was never really interested in getting shot or shot at..

Tu Primo..


----------



## Vinny (Aug 25, 2004)

RodBreaker.. EXCELLENT POST!!!!! By looking at your map, we can see that Mass Bay is really not even a bay, but part of the open Atlantic. In order to get into 200 or 300 ft of water in the Gulf we would have to go 150 miles offshore, in which case we could go for big makos year round.. However, there is still one thing I do not get - their water temp is in the mid 30's, ours is in the mid 50's or low 60's, and we cannot buy a shark, and they are in the mid 30's, and up to their eyeballs in big sharks that like cooler water.. You see where I am going..?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Vinny said:


> RodBreaker.. EXCELLENT POST!!!!! By looking at your map, we can see that Mass Bay is really not even a bay, but part of the open Atlantic. In order to get into 200 or 300 ft of water in the Gulf we would have to go 150 miles offshore, in which case we could go for big makos year round.. However, there is still one thing I do not get - their water temp is in the mid 30's, ours is in the mid 50's or low 60's, and we cannot buy a shark, and they are in the mid 30's, and up to their eyeballs in big sharks that like cooler water.. You see where I am going..?


Next thing to look at would be what they are feeding on. My first guess is that it would be some kind of herring or other cold water fish that we do not have many of. Our bait fish do not do good in cold water. They tend to ride out the winter in marshes or move out into the gulf. If you look in Texas waters near shore or bays right now no large numbers of bait fish are around. A shark will go where the food is. The fish in the mass bay live in cold water year around. Our fish only have cold water two months of a year.

Fishing behind shrimp boats is the pot luck of the gulf. You do not know what you will catch. Free floating whole croakers,mullet,whitting,skipjack,poggies or any other bait fish will work. Usually we run up behind them and just throw to the side of the nets or behind them. The last of the net usually makes a boil that you can see, some have a float on the end. If alot of boats are out look for the one with the most birds. Do not let the dolphins bother you, sharks and other fish will still be their. If you are targeting sharks, they are lazy and do not always keep up with the boats. So give it some time before you pick up and catch the boat again. If after jacks they will be right behind the boat. The guys on the boats are use to it and only get mad if you get in front of them. If you can radio them sometimes they have great bait they will sell you cheap. Also if you find a group of boats that are nice and speak good english you can ask if they have saw any sharks behind them. Most shrimpers do not like sharks and will tell you if the are chasing them. Spinners are my favorite to catch behind boats. They usually travel in large groups and are a blast to catch. I use to go out with friends and chase shrimp boats. Now I paddle my kayak out and chase them. I do get weird looks when I get to them in my kayak. Herd a few storys last year of shrimpers nets getting tore up by sharks. That would have been a good boats to drop a bait. Try it a few times and you will learn fast. It is not hard and produces fish.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

forgot to mention. Might want to look in TPW book for the shrimping seasons. They have the dates and how close they can get to shore and when. The dates may change but should not change much. This will give you an ideal where to look for them.


----------



## Michael Shindle (May 22, 2004)

*Winter sharks*

The fish are there you just need to get a bait out. Plan on getting cold and wet in the surf, or, risking your life offshore. Take advantage of fair weather and you may be rewarded.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Vinny,

If I targeted sharks now, I wouldn't go anywhere E - NE of San Luis Pass. Like I said, In the winter, the further down the coast you go, the better it is, and they are not easy to catch, but they are there.


----------



## Surfrat (May 21, 2004)

*Re: Huh.*



Vinny said:


> All I know is that they are catching 500 pound porbeagles in Mass. Bay, and I cannot find a 5 pound any kind of shark in Galveston Bay. Something is horribly wrong with this picture.
> 
> Tu Primo..


Hey Vinny,.... have you seen a recent report about the Beagles?

Capt. Tom has in the past mentioned Beagle fishing in the winter months,.... I'm sure Atlantic Mackeral, Herring or livelining Cod/Pollack  would work. Trick is finding the right Charter, seems most boats Helen-H 'outta Hyannis (ex.) might frown on Beagle fishing when they're targeting steaker Cod.

If I could find a boat/charter, I'd get a few Buddies to get in on it.


----------



## tburns67 (May 25, 2004)

*In a kayak???*

Jolly Roger...did I understand you right about chasing shimp boats and sharks in your kayak?

Where are you doing that? In the bays or just out from the beach?

That sounds like a fun unequalled!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

tburns67 said:


> Jolly Roger...did I understand you right about chasing shimp boats and sharks in your kayak?
> 
> Where are you doing that? In the bays or just out from the beach?
> 
> That sounds like a fun unequalled!


Yep we chase shrimp boats out of kayaks. We do this off the beach at High Island. Not uncommon for shrimp boats to be as close as 150 yards of the beach. 
It is a blast, catch alot of fish. Conditions have to be right, and the boats need to be close enough. I like the boats about 1/2 to 1 mile off the beach. I have been doing this for a few years by myself. Last year Oscar and his boy went out with me, here is the report

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=7260


----------



## Vinny (Aug 25, 2004)

Hey SurfRat, no, I haven't seen a recent fishing report, but I agree with you absolutely - if we could find the right charter I would be right there with you!

Tu Primo..


----------



## Vinny (Aug 25, 2004)

Jolly Roger, all I can say is that if you are chasing shrimp boats with a yak, then as far as I am concerned, you have raised the bar my friend - you have raised the bar..

Tu Primo


----------



## Vinny (Aug 25, 2004)

Mr. Jones, I think that you have given me sound advice, and I have taken it to heart, so I am thinking about taking the boat to Port OConnor and working Cavallo Pass, but I am not familiar with this area. Any Suggestions?

Tu Primo


----------



## Vinny (Aug 25, 2004)

OK, I have another question - I am hearing and seeing a lot about the sandbar sharks this time of year, but I am wondering, where did all the bull sharks go? Are they out in deeper water offshore in the Gulf this time of year? Did they go to the Carribean? Are they in South Africa? Where are they, and when will they come back?

Tu Primo..


----------



## Vinny (Aug 25, 2004)

Michael Shindle said:


> The fish are there you just need to get a bait out. Plan on getting cold and wet in the surf, or, risking your life offshore. Take advantage of fair weather and you may be rewarded.


Hi Mr. Shindle, you sure enough have that right, as far as risking your life offshore - I don't remember the last time wind velocities in the open gulf were less than 20 - 25 kts, or more, and seas were less than 9 - 13 ft.. I do not know how anybody is getting anything done in the open Gulf at this time of year.. I am almost hurling just thinking about it..

Tu Primo


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Vinny said:


> OK, I have another question - I am hearing and seeing a lot about the sandbar sharks this time of year, but I am wondering, where did all the bull sharks go? Are they out in deeper water offshore in the Gulf this time of year? Did they go to the Carribean? Are they in South Africa? Where are they, and when will they come back?
> 
> Tu Primo..


Bull sharks do not like cold water. I guess they vacation in the open gulf in the winter. Do not know where they go, but it is not in Texas. They show up in good numbers when the water gets into the 70s.


----------



## tburns67 (May 25, 2004)

Vinny, I agree Jolly Roger is definitely raising the bar...but now I have to try it!!!

Jolly Roger, I would still like to meet you guys out at the water whenever you want some company....


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Vinny,

I have fished Pass Cavallo a couple of times during the summer. Both times I went, it was fairly calm, but it seems to offer a lot of protection in case the offshore seas are rough. Actually, on one weekend I caught sharks there when they weren't catching them anywhere else.

Be carefull if you are taking your boat, since there is a lot of shallow water between Port O and the Pass. 

Since shark fishing is typically slow this time of year, I suggest taking a rod or two baited with blue crab (Get them at Fiesta before leaving Houston. They might not have them down there???). The big drum and redfish will probably keep you busy if the sharks don't show up.

I hope you do good. Don't be surprized if you do, but don't be discouraged if you don't. They will be there for sure in April.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Oh yeah, this time of year is hit or miss. More miss than hit. But, those that keep trying, eventually get rewarded.


----------



## Surfrat (May 21, 2004)

*Re: 'Yup,....*

Do doubt, it's a matter of securing a Charter (might need a bigger boat*), of course the conditions can be pretty narly this time of year but until today we've had some unusually warm weather in MA waters (big storm happening at the moment 5-10"s snow and ice expected today). I think the "Beagle," gig is a sleeper and I'm surprised some boat has'nt tried to experiment with a few Charters. A ways back BionicRooster, and Me were communicating with Capt. Tom about it on Bum's Board, trying to figure out a way to find a boat, the Helen-H (100'er) goes out all Winter, but like I said you'd probably have to Charter the whole boat yourself with a group to do it, I dunno? I've been meaning to go out on that thing for some time, in Jan.-Feb., if I do in the next month I'll have a chance to talk to the mates and the Capt., about the whole subject, hard to do it on the phone.

http://www.newenglandsharks.com/newpage11.htm

http://www.helen-h.com/

Tight lines.


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

find a buddy with an offshore boat and head to tequila. You cant get a tuna up through them. i had a blacktip take a 20 lb blackfin right behind the gills in one bite.


----------

